
Mildred Dresselhaus,pioneer in the electronic properties of materials,dies at 86 - denzil_correa
http://news.mit.edu/2017/institute-professor-emerita-mildred-dresselhaus-dies-86-0221
======
sohkamyung
More on Mildred Dresselhaus in this IEEE Spectrum profile [1] when she was
awarded the IEEE Medal of Honor in 2015.

[1] [http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/mildred-
dresselh...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/mildred-dresselhaus-
the-queen-of-carbon)

